# [SOLVED] Google Voice Mass Text



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

So I downloaded this solution from a blog and it wont work. I've tried to contact the original author and haven't received any word back. Can somebody please help me get it working. I desperately need this program to work so I can contact my employees all at once. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Google Voice Mass Text*

We'll the solution was made using VS 2010, so you will need that in order to use it. It was also programmed in C#, so if your wanting to modify it you'll need to know C#.

Are you trying to mass-message your employees via text? E-mail? Intranet? This information would greatly help. 

If your trying to just type out messages and then send them to your employees all at once, you could use your e-mail service to do that. Just get the emails of the people you wish to send to, list them in a specific category/list with your e-mail service to organize them, or write them down. Then, when your wanting to message them/send them information, just type it out like a normal e-mail, and then select all of their e-mails as recipients. If you don't know how to do this, please tell me and I'll try to help you set this up. Here is a link that might be of help:

[url]http://www.ehow.com/how_5084463_send-mass-email.html[/URL]

If your trying to send them messages via phone/ text message, there is a few good free services that will allow you to do this without having to use your phone.

[url]http://www.eztexting.com/index.php[/URL]

That is a link to one of them I found recently. If your interested in that, you may use that. If however you feel that unnecessary, and that you only have between 2-10 employees, I'd suggest just using your phone to send them texts with the information you wish to let them all be aware of. Just gather their mobile numbers, enter them into your phone and save as a contact for each. Then, when you type out a message for them, just select each contact you wish to send to and hit send for a mass text message send.

If your going with Intranet, to connect an office of people together with information, I'd try making a simple page using HTML or something more basic like a folder that is shared through the network. If your unsure how to do these things just say so if your needing to do them. I'll try to help you through the process.

If you could please give us a bit more information on what your trying to do, or if this solution you provided is the thing your going to be sure of using for your purposes. Your question was a little too vague to understand, so I hope I was on the right track. If the original author hasn't replied to your within 48 hours, or in the time-frame he/she has designated to do so, then they are probably either backed up, or just not very reputable. Either way, if you need any further help I/we are more than happy to help.


----------

